# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.9 MTK Qualcomm Huawei Update HOT!!!

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle A.I.O Module V1.9 Update HOT!!!*   *Fast Speed !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* 
We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition   *HOT!* --- *Free* *eMMc ISP* Module Support
 Any Universal Adapter Will Work as long as Connected CMD,Data0,CLK,Vcc..
eMMc Isp Module:   [Added] Over 35 Model's Isp Pinout's    *QUALCOMM* (Huawei)  
Feature's  [Added] Qualcomm Huawei Support in Edl Mode  [Added] Read Device Info [Added] Remove Frp [Added] Factory Reset Safe/Deep [Added] Disable,Enabled Screen locks 
Model's [Added] Huawei Y6 2018 (ATU-AL20B) [Added] Huawei Y6 2018 (ATU-L11) [Added] Huawei Y6 Prime 2018 (ATU-L31) [Added] Huawei Y6 Prime 2018 (ATU-L42)   *MTK MediaTek*  
Feature's  [Added] Mtk Android Meta Mode and Flash Mode New Features [Added] Read Full Device Info in Meta Mode,Flash Mode [Added] Safe Factory Reset in Meta Mode for Latest Mtk Devices [Added] Safe Factory Reset in Meta Mode for Old Sec Devices [Added] Disable,Enable Pattern,Pin,Password Lock in Flash Mode Encrypted Devices [Added] Dump Phonebook Plain Format In Flash Mode for Non Encrypted Devices [Added] Dump Sms Slots Plain Format in Flash Mode for Non Encrypted Devices [Added] Dump Call Logs Plain Format in Flash Mode for Non Encrypted Devices [Added] Remove Frp in Flash Mode [Added] Read Pattern in Flash Mode   *Fixed* MI Fastboot Flashing Bug  
Much More to Come..   *BIG Model List  & Many Brand Supported*   [====== Acer ======]   [+] One 7 3G [+] One 7 4G   [====== AG-Tel ======]  [+] Boost [+] Chacer [+] Chrom Ultra [+] Glow [+] Go TAB [+] Swift [+] Swift Plus   [====== Alcatel ======]  [+] 5070D   [====== Blu ======]  [+] Blu Studio C 5+5 [+] Grand 5.5 HD [+] Grand M   [====== Bravis ======]  [+] Atlas A551 [+] Trace Pro X500   [====== Condor ======]  [+] Griffe G4 (PGN513) [+] Griffe G5 Plus [+] Griffe T4 (SP531) [+] Plume P6 Pro (PGN518) [+] Plume P6 Pro LTE (PGN528) [+] Plume P8 Lite (PGN610) [+] TGW710G   [====== Coolpad ======]  [+] Note 3 Lite (CP8298_I00) [+] Y71-711   [====== Doogee ======]  [+] X9 Mini   [====== Gionee ======]  [+] E8 [+] F103 [+] F103 Pro [+] Pioneer P5L [+] Pioneer P5W [+] S5.1 [+] S6s [+] V4s [+] X1 [+] X1s   [====== Himax ======]  [+] Aura Y11 [+] M22 [+] POLYMER 2 [+] Polymer Octa [+] Polymer X [+] Pure 3 [+] PURE 3S [+] Pure II [+] ZOOM   [====== HTC ======]  [+] Desire 620G   [====== Huawei ======]  [+] Honor U19 [+] Y360-U61 [+] Y520-U22 [+] Y600-U20   [====== Hyundai ======]  [+] Seoul 9   [====== iBall ======]  [+] Andi 5.5H Weber   [====== ICE Phone ======]  [+] i999   [====== Infinix ======]  [+] Hot 4 (X557) [+] HOT 4 Pro [+] Hot 5 (X559) [+] Hot 5 (X559C) [+] Note 4 (X572)   [====== InFocus ======]  [+] Vision 3 (IF9031)   [====== Intex ======]  [+] Aqua Ace [+] Aqua Air   [====== IRIS ======]  [+] I-S4+ [+] Vox Pop F1   [====== iTel ======]  [+] A32F [+] IT1512 [+] S11 [+] S11 Pro [+] S12 [+] S21 [+] S41   [====== Karbonn ======]  [+] K9 Kavach [+] K9 Smart 4G [+] K9 Virat 4G [+] Titanium Jumbo 2   [====== Lava ======]  [+] A44 [+] A52 [+] Iris 510 [+] Iris Fuel 50 [+] Iris Fuel F1 [+] P7   [====== Leagoo ======]  [+] Z1   [====== Lenovo ======]  [+] A319 [+] A328 [+] A3300-HV [+] A396i [+] A526 [+] S850 [+] Tab 2 A7-30HC [+] TB3-710I [+] Vibe B [+] Vibe P1m (P1ma40) [+] Vibe X3 (K51c78)   [====== LYF ======]  [+] LS-5013 [+] LS-5017 [+] LS-5506   [====== Magnus ======]  [+] Infinity G11   [====== MediaCom ======]  [+] PhonePad Duo   [====== Micromax ======]  [+] A089 [+] A093 [+] A102 [+] A104 [+] A114 [+] Bharat 5 [+] C1 [+] D303 [+] D320 [+] D321 [+] E451 [+] Q332 [+] Q338 [+] Q354 [+] Q355 [+] Q372 [+] Q392 [+] Q409 [+] Q437   [====== Mione ======]  [+] R5   [====== Mobicell ======]  [+] Candy [+] CHERRY [+] DUNNS [+] Hero X Tab [+] KimFly [+] Matrix [+] MECER [+] Metro [+] ONYX [+] Retro [+] Retro (3g) [+] SAMBA [+] VIVO   [====== Mobilink ======]  [+] JazzX JS1   [====== Motorola ======]  [+] XT1706 [+] XT1770 [+] XT1773   [====== Multilaser ======]  [+] MS50G [+] MS50M   [====== Nomi ======]  [+] i5001 [+] i504 [+] i507 [+] i5532   [====== OALE ======]  [+] X2   [====== Oppo ======]  [+] Neo 5   [====== Panasonic ======]  [+] Eluga I2 Activ [+] Eluga Ray [+] P55 [+] P77 [+] P88 [+] T40 [+] T44 [+] T44 Lite   [====== Philips ======]  [+] S309   [====== Positivo ======]  [+] S420 [+] Twist XL S555   [====== QMobile ======]  [+] A1 6 [+] A10 lite [+] A10 v1 [+] A10 v2 [+] A11 note [+] A12 [+] A15 3D [+] A3 6 [+] A30 [+] A34 [+] A35 [+] A36 [+] A50 [+] A51 [+] A55 [+] A6 6 [+] A60 [+] A63 [+] A65 [+] A7 [+] A70 [+] A75 [+] A8 [+] A80 [+] A8i [+] A9 v1 [+] A9 v2 [+] Blue 5 [+] Dual One [+] Evok Power [+] i12 [+] I5 [+] i6 Metal One [+] I9 [+] I9i [+] JazzX JS1 [+] L15 [+] L20 [+] LT-150 [+] LT-500 [+] LT-650 [+] LT-680 [+] LT-700 [+] LT-700 Pro [+] LT-700 v2 [+] LT-750 [+] M99 [+] Noir E1 [+] Noir S6 [+] Noir X32 [+] Noir Z10 [+] S8 [+] X100 [+] x11 [+] X30   [====== Sky ======]  [+] 4.0D   [====== Smile ======]  [+] Z6   [====== Spice ======]  [+] F302 [+] K601   [====== Stylus ======]  [+] Q80 Selfie   [====== Sungworld ======]  [+] Tablet DL 2811   [====== Symphony ======]  [+] A50 [+] E25 [+] E50 [+] E76 [+] E78 [+] E79 [+] H58 [+] H60 [+] i10 [+] P6 [+] P6 Pro [+] Roar (V95) [+] Symtab 25 [+] V46 [+] V96 [+] W71i   [====== Tecno ======]  [+] F1 Pro [+] K7 [+] K9 [+] WX4 Pro   [====== Telenor ======]  [+] Infinity K (L105)   [====== TwinMOS ======]  [+] MQ703W   [====== VGOTEL ======]  [+] Venture V8   [====== Videocon ======]  [+] Krypton 2 [+] V5010  
[====== Walton ======]  [+] N2 [+] Primo G7 [+] Primo GH5 Plus [+] Primo GH6+ [+] Primo NX4 Mini   [====== Wiko ======]  [+] Getaway [+] Lenny [+] Lenny 2 [+] Sunny   [====== Xiaomi ======]  [+] Hongmi Red Rice [+] RedMi Note 3G   [====== Xion ======]  [+] XI-CEU4   [====== Xolo ======]  [+] A500S [+] Prime W1715   [====== ZTE ======]  [+] Blade L2 [+] Blade L5 [+] V7 Lite (V0720) [+] V809   
More News Coming Soon   *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet *   *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple    systems with unique version token system users can use it for lifetime.   *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
More Updates will Follow Us
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports   
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team
________________________________________ 
IF You Love With Your Family Then   Stay* Home* Stay* Safe*

----------


## mohamed73

_AQUA Dongle lava iris50 FRP Lock Remove & Factory Reset Done in Meta Mode      _

----------


## mohamed73

_AQUA Dongle Tecno F3 FRP + Factory Reset in Meta Mode Done      _

----------

